

The Evolution of an Idea to MVP - feedjoelpie
http://blog.revelry.co/post/98231545800/the-evolution-of-an-idea-to-mvp

======
nanjaria
...and if you must, must build something then for heaven's sake use HTML.
Don't go spending all your time and money on an iOS app when you don't even
know the business model or who you will sell to. Here's Dan Bricklin on an
HTML5-first approach

[http://danbricklin.com/log/2014_01_24.htm#html5first](http://danbricklin.com/log/2014_01_24.htm#html5first)

~~~
gerardramos
totally agree with this.

